

The Hunt for the Death Valley Germans - Typhon
http://www.otherhand.org/home-page/search-and-rescue/the-hunt-for-the-death-valley-germans/

======
planteen
What a story and what dedication on the author's part to find the missing
hikers. Though searching for bodies as a hobby sounds a bit morbid, I imagine
the families appreciated the closure. It was interesting hearing his thought
process for where to search for them after SAR crews had given up.

The western US is quite rugged. People worry about animal attacks, but the
elements are really the biggest threat. I live in Colorado, where climbing
mountains over 14,000 feet (14ers) is a popular pastime. On a 14er not far
from Vail, a hiker named Michelle Vanek disappeared in 2005 and no trace of
her has ever been found.

[http://www.vaildaily.com/article/20051001/NEWS/51001001](http://www.vaildaily.com/article/20051001/NEWS/51001001)

